# has anyone tried homeopathic medicine?



## 13410 (Jun 29, 2006)

i am going to a homeopathic doctor on tuesday for my ibs. what she does is heals the body instead of covering up the symptoms. the medicine she gives you is the symptom you have in a very small amount. untill you build an immunaty to it and dont get the symptoms anymore. but im a little scared that it might not work. is there anyone else that tried homeopathic medicine?


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

worth a try........... I hope it does the trick for you


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I have. I went to a naturopath who uses homeopathy. She gave me heaps of different things (cost me a fortune!). One of them was great, it stops my D within 15 minutes and unlike immodium doesn't cause me more pain or stop me up until I got D again. The rest of it however didn't really do anything at all. I had stuff for pain, stuff for stress, stuff for anxiety and stuff for my belly in general. If you have the money to spare, it's worth a try, just be wary of some of the (I feel dodgy) machines that they claim can "cure" you or diagnose things. Good luck I hope you find something that helps!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I haven't tried homeopathy but I do go see a naturopath/chiropractor and he has helped me tremendously.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I tried homeopathy a few years ago. My parents have lots of books on alternative medicine, which list homeopathic remedies for different IBS symptoms. I tried aconite and argentnit for several weeks but wasn't aware of them having any effect.I think if homeopathy was a wonder-cure like the books suggest, it would've been recognized in orthodox medicine by now, but the majority of doctors still dismiss it.Homeopathy is also vague in that it says you are supposed to take the tablets for several weeks before noticing an effect, suggesting that it relies more on a placebo effect.Having said that, I have read studies where homeopathy has been used to treat animals, with beneficial results.Personally I'd like to give homeopathy a go. If I had the money to spare! At the moment I'm as student and resent paying Â£12 per tiny phial of tablets that (as it states on the side) have 'no proven beneficial effects'!


----------



## 16199 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am currently going to a Chinese doctor that uses homeopathy. I am having success, but it may also be due to the news that I have candida and am on that diet - no yeast or sugar. This is in addition to the radiation damage to my gut and the ibs. All of this at once is a bit overwhelming, but at least I am not running to the toilet 20 times a day now. I am going about 5 times and it is not diarrhea. I will have to give it more time since this is day 7. I feel that if you get the correct remedy for your body it can be successful. I was in a study group for homeopathy a few years ago. Choosing the correct remedy is the challenge if you do it on your own. I was taken back by the cost, but if this works it is so worth it. I would like to be able to meet with friends and stop feeling like I need to go home. The stress of wondering where the bathrooms are and if they are available takes it toll. I think the hardest thing to give up is the sugar, but there is a website for anyone interested with alternative foods that I just found - wholeapproach.com


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

I see a Clinical Hypnotherapist, an Acupuncturist and Take Bach's remedy - The 3 combined work wonderfully - The CH Has only just started to work after 4 months, but it's worth every penny, and the Acupuncture - Well I could spend a fortune on it, and that's just to sort out my Arthiritis. But I think there are many underlying problems that need to be sorted out before you can really hit the IBS, and so far although I have had to spend Â£2,000 it has been worth every penny


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

*Homeopathy is a hoax*http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/homeo.html


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Sorry Flux, but I don't know where you get your information from!!! Homeopathy is a Hoax - Like Acupuncture is just a bunch of Pricks !!Maybe it didn't work for you or you work for a government agency whose sole job is making profits for George Assss Bush - But don't snub these things.You may have to closed a mind - If it doesn't work for you don't bugger it up for the rest of us


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Homeopathy is a Hoax - Like Acupuncture is just a bunch of Pricks !!


That homeopathy is a hoax is proven fact. Acupuncture has nothing to do with homeopathy.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, but, accupuncture is still actual needles being stuck in your actual skin. Any homeopathic medicine that is "really potent" usually the ones you need the doctor for (some OTC ones like zinc for colds still have measurable and significant amounts of zinc, but those are not the ones you get from a homeopath) are diluted enough times that none of the original compound is there which is why you need "memory water" or other explainations to deal with the fact you are not giving small amounts of anything to the patient, even though the theory is you give a small amount of some "thing" to a patient to effect them. Not nothing, but a very small amount of something.Unfortunately, they developed homeopathic proticol before they knew how many molecules of something you have in the original extract so diluted things to the point nothing could be left. Had they known Avagadro's number before developing the dilution proticol they would have made sure people got some molecules of the thing, since they did it before they just found some other explaination for why no"thing" works so well. That the most potent homeopathic medicines are pure solvent is why many go with "hoax". There is no"thing" in there. Only solvent some of which may have been in contact with the "thing".Back when homeopathy was started many of the treatments were a lot more harmful than giving the patient a something that could inspire healing in them. However, given the placebo cure rate in clinical studies inspiring someone to cure themselves can be very potent in some cases.K.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

> quote: That homeopathy is a hoax is proven fact


So Mr REFLUXSo why do we use it in the NHS in the UK - Why are there 5 YES 5 Hospitals that SPECIALISE in Homeopathy in England??Because it works for some and because it is done under strict guidelines - This is not some Crappy e mail from someone saying buy Cialis or Viagra - This is proven medical science. You are obviously incapable of seeing the Wood from the Trees.Get your facts right at least before you start spouting rubbish !!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They may use it, but that doesn't mean they think it is proven science, from the NHS site http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/artic...sectionId=15345 and http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/artic...sectionId=15346


> quote:One of the most controversial claims of homeopathy is that the more a remedy is diluted, the stronger it becomes. Some of the strongest remedies are so dilute that not one molecule of the original substance remains. Science suggests that this makes it impossible for the remedy to have any effect, whilst supporters of homeopathy claim that a remedy retains a â€˜memoryâ€™ of the original substance diluted within it. They claim that diluting and shaking a remedy actually makes it more effective, as the vigorous shaking transfers â€˜energyâ€™ to the water and imprints a â€˜memoryâ€™ of the starting substance onto it. This claim is contrary to scientific knowledge gained from pharmacology and biochemistry, which shows that the effects of a medicine are due to its physical or biochemical activity in the body, and that the more of an active ingredient there is in a medicine, the greater the effect it will have. Recently, researchers in the fields of physics and molecular biology have begun to investigate if the homeopathic claim that a remedy can retain a â€˜memoryâ€™ of a substance is possible, but at this time no evidence has been found.*Despite the lack of clinical evidence*, homeopathy remains one of the most popular complementary therapies in the UK. There are five NHS homeopathic hospitals in the UK and some GP practices provide access to homeopathic treatment. This may be through members of their own healthcare team or through referral to an NHS homeopathic hospital, a homeopathic clinic, or a homeopathic doctor practicing privately.


IMO the holistic approach used by most of these types of doctors helps the patient heal themselves much more effectively than standard medicine usually allows. You are still cured, but it doesn't mean the nothing you took did it. In some clinical research centers they have doctors with extremely high placebo cure rates because how they are with the patients is the cure. Just because something is popular doesn't mean it works directly. Do no underestimate the holistic approach to healing even when the treatments offered have little chance of doing anything.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Because it works for some





> quote:- This is not some Crappy e mail from someone saying buy Cialis or Viagra - This is proven medical science.


All medical trials of real drugs are compared with placebo, a sugar pill. In most trials, a full third of people get "better" on the placebo. That's the placebo effect. In most cases, ills heal on their own or as it turns out many maladies wax and wane and it may just appear something is getting better. Or it may be our bodies healing itself so to speak as K describes above. That's how the placebo effect "works".When compared to a placebo, homeopathy is the same. That's proven medical science. All these hospitals are offering is the placebo effect, which works 1/3 of the time. I imagine they just send the other 2/3 patients to "real" doctors.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Well I am sorry you feel that way, but it helps millions of people!!!I have tried many different things and only 30% of it has been a success, but hey ho it's better than having surgery!!!Just because you do not believe in it doesn't mean it won't work







Acupuncture is still frowned upon over here, but it works - Just because you do not have a rational explanation for something doesn't mean it doesn't work.Scientists are Human and can bugger it all up.My Surgeon did 35 ops on my legs until they realised what was wrong with me. I think that Surgery is still in the dark ages.After all if we don't we will just stagnate. Did you hear about the guys who were on a medical trail at Northwick Park in London?? Nasty things happened to them minutes after taking medication that was supposed to be okay!!!How many times has that sort of thing been covered up??You have to try new things, break a barrier, forge a new way forward out of the darkness.Or what hope will there be??


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:nd only 30% of it has been a success, but hey ho it's better than having surgery!!!


What's surgery have to do with this?


> quote:Just because you do not believe in it doesn't mean it won't work


We *know* it does not work.


> quote:Just because you do not have a rational explanation for something doesn't mean it doesn't work.


We do have a rational explanation for why acupuncture may be helpful for certain painful conditions. There is nothing to be explained in regard to homeopathy: it doesn't work.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Look I am not going to carry on with this argument as all you seem to do is behave like a child in the playground who just keeps on.I am not going to waste my life arguing with you when there are far more important things in life. You know the sort of thing, saving Africa/India from the ravages of no water. Bringing the 3rd world back into Humanity along with the rest of us - Having clean drinking water come straight out of our taps without even thinking about it. Having food on our plate 24 hours a day if necessary. Being able to turn on a light and get electricity without question.I personally (With all my millions of ops, IBS, Hernai, Asthma etc) would rather have these medical diseases than spend 1 day looking for water in 40 degree heat, only to find a brown sludgey coloured water that I have to drink to survive


----------



## 21972 (Jul 13, 2006)

I atttend the Homeopathic hospital in my home town of Bristol Uk for one year and tried many different remedies.None worked for me, however that is not to say that it won't work for you. Well all react differetnly I suppose. I have tried Reflexology and herbalism but neither showed good results, just a lot of money wasted for me.I am now trying accupuncture as a very last resort and some form of Chinese medicnes.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Hi ReflectionI think that's the whole point of this really - That we have to try things and maybe the nail will hit the head one dayGood luck with it. I am hooked on Acupuncture especially for my Arthiritis and Carpal tunnel


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would say to be careful taking any herb or supplement without asking your doctor first, just because most medications are derived from herbs and you could get sick or worse.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Also sometimes you have to be careful of some herbal remedies because they spike them with pharmaceuticals but do not tell you.Several companies that sell herbal treatments for ED got fined because they contained the drugs they were supposed to work like (viagra and levitra)http://www.fda.gov/foi/warning_letters/g5916d.htmTell the doctor what you are taking and monitor yourself for side effects, even if they assure you there will be no side effects. If it has something biologically active in it, there will be side effects, natural, herbal or manufactured.K.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

First off... How do you think medications began in the first place.. Pills didn't just appear poof with the creation of man...man had to find things to take care of his problems from the earth... Herbalists, medicine men have been around for ions... and medicines you may take now were derived from original methods ..... Digitalis is derived from foxglove.... Powders were formulated into pills to make them easier to take.. Years ago... when people visited the Apothacary... you saw bottles of powders which were mixed for you... Now you see factory bottles of pills... after pills... of some of these same powders formulated into pills by the multimillion dollar companies....There are proven things that do help... research and educate yourself..Get books on herbs and homeopathic remedies and read them.. Work with someone who knows what they are doing.. I for one would rather take something more natural if it works rather then putting more chemicals into my already taxed system.. You have to learn what works, and doesn't interact with things you are already taking.. For instance.. if someone is taking an antidepressant.. they are not going to add St John's Wort to their program.. It just isn't recommended and could cause problems.. If someone is taking melatonin for sleep.. Lunesta isn't taken... Same with vitamins.. ...Some on you use Peppermint Tea to soothe the stomach.. that is herbal.. Bay leaf tea is another herbal calmative...... Camomile.... It is just like anything... you use organic, know what you are taking, use it properly, educate yourself, or see someone who knows what they are doing.. proceed with caution... just like with anything.. You may have to do trial and error till you find something that works.. Homeopathic to me is treating the whole person.. body, soul and mind..... that is very important to the road to wellness..I would not poopoo anything legal that helped to control whatever it was I was looking to control.. As long as I did my own homework.. and knew about what I was taking.. or doing.. Each person has a road they need to follow to wellness.. it is up to them to decide what is right for them... Every single person is different.. reacts differently and they should be the one to decide for themselves what to do.. Sure people can offer advice... and opinions.. Doesn't mean we all have to agree or take everyone's advice... Here is how I think.. take what works for you... and throw the rest away....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Herbal medications and Homeopathic medications are two VERY DIFFERENT THINGS.Herbal medications contain active ingredients from the herbs.Homeopathic medications are highly diluted, usually to the point NO active ingredients remain.You can't use herbal medicine practices to back up homeopathic medication. Herbal medications are active ingredients used to treat an illness, just like a drug.Homeopathic medications are highly diluted (and often till it is all gone) that should cause the symptom they are trying to treat if you took it at full dose.Two different theories of how to treat completely.Herbal medicine closely mirrors how a drug works (and many drugs like Levsin are derived from herbs). Homeopathic medicine is an entirely different thing and not like herbal medicine at all even though they use a lot of things from plants.K.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

From my understanding... some people _believe_ that they are diluted that way...that may or may not be in every case.. by every homeopathic practitioner.... Like I said.. people need to do their homework.. know who and what they are dealing with.. Everyone has to decide for themselves what is right for them... I say.. if it works.... that is FANTASTIC.. Who is to dispute that .... Some do believe in herbal remidies.. I know some homeopathic practitioners who use them to treat their patients.. I have seen where it has worked... and where is hasn't.... But then through conventional medicine.. I have seen the same thing... Like I said... it is up to the individual to decide for themselves.. Some people have alot of faith in it working.. and sometimes.. that part.. the mind.. makes it work... you know.. mind over matter...


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:some people believe that they are diluted that way...that may or may not be in every case..


It is *supposed* to be diluted that way. If it is not, then it is tainted--and with something that should give the very symptoms that are trying to be remedied.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some holistic doctors use both homeopathic and herbal remedies but that does not make them the same thing.The original design of homeopathy as it was intended is to give very very very dilute amounts of something that would cause the symptom at full strength. Read the history of homeopathy, even from the pro-homeopathy people and that is what they will tell you. Really, flux and I are not making this up







20-30X dilutions (the most potent homeopathic medicines) will completely dilute out anything that was in there based on the number of molecules that exist in full strength of anything. That is not making things up. That is basic chemistry.Now some things sold OTC are not 20-30X dilutions. Zinc lozenges get called homeopathic but they are only like 6X so actually have measurable amounts of zinc (which is why they work) and they even have the % of RDA on the label and it is pretty significant amounts. Another 15 rounds of dilution and it would be all gone, and I'm not sure it really counts as homeopathic because I'm not sure zinc causes cold symptoms to start with. But the homeopathic on the label makes people feel better so it is good marketing.Herbal medications do not cause the symptoms they treat at full dose, they treat the symptoms directly. Just like normal drugs. Totally different theory of how to treat things. Homeopathic is dilute amounts of something that causes the exact same symptoms you have in order to trigger the immune system to cure you.K.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I really don't know why everything has to become an issue when someone says something on this board... You know something.. I made a comment.. I don't see a Homeopath.. Never did...But I know people who have.. and believed in what they do.. I do use herbal remedies on my own that I have for years...IE: Cold remedies.. which I know for a fact work.. cause they have with me..I read up on them to make sure I am not taking anything that will interact with my medications... or cause me more problems then I already have... This is for my own safety and benefit.. no one else's.. If someone is ill or has untoward problems.. then they need to see a doctor.. Recommending something other could cause someone's life to be in danger..I don't believe anyone would want to be responsible for that.. All I was saying was to know and educate yourself on things you are thinking of wanting to do or be done..... We are the consumers of healthcare.. If we know what we want... through our own education.. we are better able to go where it can be obtained... Plain and simple.. If it works... good.. if not.. keep looking till you find the answer...The END!!!


----------



## 23320 (Jun 19, 2005)

I tried homeopathy (doctor prescribed) for 4 years and it didnt help! I think it has the potential to, it seems to work well for some and not others. Good luck!


----------



## 18716 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello all, first post.This is my mothers' username I've created so that she can see/talk to others who experience the same thing she does. That in itself helps the healing process - at least I hope it will.FLUX - I'd rather depend on a dilution than accept the word of a doctor at this point. My mother has been prescribed everything, anything you can imagine, for a plethora of pain and suffering. No one even mentioned IBS, when the symptoms were always clear. "You're healthy" they'd say, "here's an anti-depressant for your stress," or "try this new pain-killer."On half of these IBS supporting websites the third bullet for 'possible causes' has been "Medications."I'd take the placebo effect over that physically (and wallet-!) taxing method of musical chairs. And somehow, no matter what she's prescribed, she ends up with no seat.Others on this very site have cited drugs such as Paxil as their only remedy. My mother was on that too. Turns out, theres a myriad of web forums devoted to those who suffer from severe withdrawal symptoms, etc. Thankfully, and through much pain, she's off that now.Point being: The Pharm. Companies create quacks from otherwise great doctors - so even modern/conventional medication is impure and worthy of contention.


----------



## 16199 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have been using some remedies prescribed by a Chinese doctor for a month now. I have gone from having d 20 times a day to just 3 to 5 times a day with a normal bm. It has really helped me, but I am also on the no sugar and no yeast diet for candida. I have had d problems for 30 years and have tried many things. Some times in my life it would be so bad I couldn't leave the house or it wouldn't be that bad, just an episode after meals. I was diagnosed as having IBS in 1980. I tried a few meds, but most of the side effects were bad and lead me toward trying alternative methods, which is where I am now.


----------



## julie b (Sep 14, 2005)

we don't want to read arguments. we want help. Homeopathics: use them or don't. just like the dozens of other drugs and supplements, some help some people, others help other people. Try everything, try anything (safe, of course!). Find what is best for you right now, today.


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

Eventhough we all have IBS of some sort, we all agree that everyone's is different. Thats why some remedies work for some and not for others. I have always been a sceptic when it comes to unproven things and would take the word of my doc over anything. But after 10 years of unhelpful medications and offers of anti-depressants i took matters into my hands and visited an acupuncturist. Not a chinese Dr but a reputable registered practitioner. This is my last resort and the light at the end of my tunnel. I have seen a vast improvement and he helps me massively with my anxiety. No i am not cured, i don't think i ever will be but at least my bowels are a little more predictable and against all odds i thank my acupuncturist for making it possible for me to be bridesmaid at my sisters wedding.I don't think anyone can dismiss anything till they've tried it themselves and if it works for them, so what, i hope that everyone on this site discovers something that works for them.


----------

